# Parrot Social Accounts to Follow



## IkeVeles (Jan 8, 2014)

I just started an Instagram account for my IRN https://www.instagram.com/konitheparrot/ and I'm wondering if any of you have one or follow some?

I've been following these accounts for a while, I definitely recommend them:

https://www.instagram.com/myringneckparakeet/
https://www.instagram.com/soap_the_budgie/
https://www.instagram.com/lilithelovebird/
https://www.instagram.com/phoenix_the_ecky/
https://www.instagram.com/klaus_the_conure/

Any Facebook pages you can recommend? I'd love to follow some

Sorry if this wasn't the right category for this thread.


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

We're https://www.instagram.com/eloraandfriends/ 
I look forward to see all of you there


----------

